# Stay at 10.5 or go to 9.5?



## woney86 (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay so I know this is the age old question, should I go from a 10.5 to a 9.5 degree driver? I'm not the most consistent person with my 10.5 driver but here lately most of my tee shots either have a slight fade or are dead straight. My problem is that I'm just not getting the distance that I want and it seems like I'm hitting the ball slightly too high and getting no roll. My best drives are around 280 yards and my average is around 250. So should I step out on a limb and try 9.5 in order to gain distance? Or are the risk of slicing too great?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmmm are you fitted for your current driver? we were having this loft discussion in another thread too heres the link http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/17280-loft-drivers.html. Maybe you could see a pro or club fitter and get a lesson and there opinion whats the best way for you to get the extra distance.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

If you're capable of hitting it 280, and are averaging 250 you should be thinking more about your shot to the green. You are currently hitting it far enough to put yourself in short iron range on 90% of par 4's. Changing drivers would achieve very little in reality but it might mean taking on a driver with less room for error.


----------



## DanFive0 (Jan 9, 2011)

+1 on getting fitted. You have to know your swing speed/ball speed and launch angle. Then you need to experiment with the different manufactures. If you measure the loft of a dozen different 9.5 degree drivers they will actually be different. Some will be almost as low as 9 and some will be closer to 10. The same goes true for your current driver. It says 10.5 but could actually be around 11. Go for a wood fitting.


----------

